# New to Forum and Prop Building!



## bluebledthesea (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi everyone! Halloween has always been my favorite holiday and I have been interested in costumes and make-up effects for many years. This year, however, I have become a new homeowner and finally have my first shot at creating my own props and decorations for my yard. I can't wait to pick up some great tips from you all to entertain my first trick-or-treaters this year! 

What were the first props you all built when you got into this?


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome  Congrats on the new home!


----------



## bluebledthesea (Sep 18, 2007)

Thank you Ghostess! I've been browsing through the forum for over an hour now. It looks like I'm going to be scrounging for a rotisserie motor in the near future.


----------



## Nchaunting (Sep 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!! 

If you have any questions send a pm whenever........


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome Bluebledthesea! First props? Lets just say for me, they we Pathetic! But then again, I did not have this wonderful source of information, ideas and how to's....so yours should be much better! Only 42 more days to go, so you better read fast!!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Blue, my first prop was a static free standing dummy.


----------



## bluebledthesea (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks Nchaunting, will do!

Lagrousome - I know! The pressure is on. Given what I've researched, I'll be starting much earlier next year. We just finished moving and I only decided recently that I wanted to do this. Maybe it will be more of a practice run to see what I'm getting myself into for next year...

I'd love to be able to put together a cemetery with foam headstones, a corpse emerging from the ground in front of one of them, another creature peek-a-booing from behind one, a fence around the front, fog machine with chiller and red/green lights to illuminate it, as well as a blood/skull fountain built on a plastic birdbath by our front door. Of course, I want to build it all myself... so... It looks like I'm going to be busy. Haha, or maybe I should just lower my expectations and start earlier next year. We'll see what I can accomplish. :googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice to have you here.

1st prop....? A 256 sq ft haunted house, my very 1st maze.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Welcome! Congrats on the house and u will really like this place.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome--so your going to start early,, with all the info here ,,,, startig nov 1 is still tooo late. by oct you'll be saying i need more time


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I don't need more time  however there are crazy prop builders here so look out you will get sucked in!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Just bypass the 'sleeping' thing and you will make it in time.


Welcome to the forum.


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

slimy said:


> Just bypass the 'sleeping' thing and you will make it in time.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


Welcome, glad to have you join us!!

Sleep? Who can sleep with all of these fumes? :jol:


----------



## bluebledthesea (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for all the welcome posts! Not sleeping is what I'm doing as I'm half covered in paper mache, haha.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi BBTS. Welcome aboard. Is there any reason to own a house if you aren't going to haunt it for Halloween?


----------



## bluebledthesea (Sep 18, 2007)

My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

If we ever buy another house, it will have to pass the "would this make a great place for our haunt" test first. Can't wait to tell a Realtor that THIS is the most important thing!


----------

